# Favourite sayings



## KatKry (Dec 9, 2008)

So, what's your fav saying?
This is one of my personal favourites.

"Remember, you are unique...just like everyone else."


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

"Hello IT, have you tried turning it off an on again?, im sorry are you from the past??"

from the IT crowd.


----------



## Laze (Dec 9, 2008)

_"Bollocks...!"_


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Laze said:


> _"Bollocks...!"_


^also this, because when i use it in a convo with my international friends, they have no idea what im talking about ^_^


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 9, 2008)

For every one person that gets it, two will not.


----------



## KatKry (Dec 9, 2008)

Laze said:


> _"Bollocks...!"_


 
I said that just half an hour ago XD
(Couldn't find a sharpener)


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

"nigga please.."


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

"Fo' shizzle my nizzle." In a posh accent. (I speak with a posh accent normally anyway)


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> "Fo' shizzle my nizzle." In a posh accent. (I speak with a posh accent normally anyway)


ptf, northerners dont have posh accents D<


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2008)

"Close" only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

"start operation SURPISE BUTTSECKS!"
always said by my Guild commander on RO when we rush a castle right after another group failed to take it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ptf, northerners dont have posh accents D<



I'm not a northerner. Northerners say things like "How do.".


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 9, 2008)

"How's never?  Is never good for you?"


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm not a northerner. Northerners say things like "How do.".


your a northerner to me D:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Bloody southerners...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Bloody southerners...


D: at least i get to go to teh beach! ha!


----------



## KatKry (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Bloody southerners...


 
Now, now. Play nice you two.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

These are mine...

"There is no normal."

"Break out of the box."

"I reject your reality and substitute it with my own."

"JFTFOI" (Means: Just For The Fun Of It)

"Whuzzle?" (means: What's up?)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm the furthest away from the beach you can get in England. I'll just buy some sand from my local arts and crafts shop.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm the furthest away from the beach you can get in England. I'll just buy some sand from my local arts and crafts shop.


lol, i reject your reality and substituted my own.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> lol, i reject your reality and substituted my own.



Your authority pales compared to the size of my legs.

Another one: "Balance is power.".


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

<-- Right there below my name.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2008)

You think no one cares about you? Try missing a bill payment.

And one I use often IRL:

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

I also say "That's because you're gay." quite a lot as well.

N.B. I have nothing against gay people, it's something I say.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 9, 2008)

"Have a nice day!"


----------



## Laze (Dec 9, 2008)

Another one of my personal favourites is: _"Sod this for a game of soldiers!"_

I really can't remember when and where I heard this. Or what it actually means now that I think of it...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

"Soap, grab that RPG and take out them snipers... and do it quietly..."


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 9, 2008)

what whiskey can not cure thare is no cure for 

Thiers not a problem in the world that cannot be solved without the proper application of explosives


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

"no matter what , someday , ill find my true destiny"... its something that came to my mind =P...i didnt even think about it =P , but i can say this is one of my favourites XD


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 9, 2008)

WAIT! I got a better one then my original.

"Shift key."


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

"Bloody Hell"
"Your mother is a window licker"


----------



## Runeaddyste (Dec 9, 2008)

I have five:

"If i wanted to hear crap, i'd take a dump" (An MSN title)
"I'm Olllllllllllllldddddddddd Grrrreeeeeeeeeeeeegggggggggggggg!" (mighty boosh: legend of old gregg)
"There is no afterlife, just fools unwilling to believe in an end" (personal philosophy)
"If you've got nothing nice to say, then SOD OFF" (One i got from my grandad)
"He slashes one way, he slashes the other, he slashes diagonally, it's like Connect 4 in dagger terms. I'm going to cut you up and feed you to my managory" (The Hitcher, Mighty boosh)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

Lolol Tox!


----------



## koppnik (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't really have any catchprases, or many that I like. I prefer originality.

However.

"I wouldn't be seen dead with a necrophiliac"


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

And you want to be my latex salesman.

I say we get him.


----------



## Drakaji (Dec 9, 2008)

Live for the present, it's all you've got.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

"If you don't like the weather in Minnesota, wait five minutes"

"Stfu/Gtfo" 

etc.


----------



## Teracat (Dec 9, 2008)

In the style of the great Travis Touchdown, "Fuckheads!"


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 9, 2008)

Not so much phrases as they are an emphatic interjections; I'll say the word *"shit"* out of (a very, very bad) habit when I'm under stress or frustrated; and I'll say *"Eh?"* out of (a very, very quirky and new) habit when whether or not it's a question.

 I think I've been hanging out with the Canadians too much, eh?


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 9, 2008)

"Learn from the past, prepare for the future, act in the present."

"Good things come to those who wait."

"For the shadows to exist, there must be light."

"Politicians and lawyers should leave blood sucking to the vampires..."

All the proverbs in my signature... And a few others...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Guiness ftw.


----------



## Sernion (Dec 10, 2008)

Think positive.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

"Belive in me that belives in you"


----------



## Ratte (Dec 10, 2008)

"YOU WILL NOT SINK MY CHEERIO!"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, and a couple of my favourite sayings are in my signature.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> "Belive in me that belives in you"


haha thats a good one =P...

i have another one , i dont remember where did i got it but..:

"You only live once ,so live acording to your feelings , do everything you have to do , and never give up in your dreams because , they might become true" 
what do you guys think?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

dkmasterwolf said:


> haha thats a good one =P...
> 
> i have another one , i dont remember where did i got it but..:
> 
> ...


 

It sings true, so I like it :3


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> It sings true, so I like it :3


hehe thanks , im gonna put it on my signature =P. sometimes i come with some phrases like this one without even realizing it...i had a notebook full of them...but...my mother , in a day she was completely mad with me , she took it and throw it away......i hated she for that...its been 7 years since that...i dont get along too well with she ever since that happends (the reason im looking for a good job , get money and get the hell out of this country....the problem its where to go ?...but thats another story XD)...i will try to remember another of my phrases =P...


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

"nobody welds a coke can to my radiator and gets away with it"


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2008)

"Can I just set it on fire instead?"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ren-Raku<3SnowFox*



SnowFox said:


> "nobody welds a coke can to my radiator and gets away with it"



Lolol! Who did that? <3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> "nobody welds a coke can to my radiator and gets away with it"


hahah burntfaceman for the win!!! its a shame david frith dosnt do it that much anymore >.>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh I remember burnt face man, didn't watch it much :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh I remember burnt face man, didn't watch it much :3


burntface man is the best.

one day on haloween i tried to find a burntfaceman suit for my parents dressup party lol ><

"i can hear you, but i cant see you... im trapped behind glass!"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah well I've gotten to level 178 on pac-man, and pac-man>burnt face man.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

And what you said is relevant why?

Why are you even here?

And one of my favs, You're an idiot!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yeah well I've gotten to level 178 on pac-man, and pac-man>burnt face man.


yeah well MEAAHEHHAH, i > pacman > burntfaceman. and thats final.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Not final...SnowFox>Me>You>Pac-Man>Burnt face man. And pheonix, we're just derailing.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yeah well MEAAHEHHAH, i > pacman > burntfaceman. and thats final.



Pacman beats all, you fail in comparison to the great yellow one.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Not final...SnowFox>Me>You>Pac-Man>Burnt face man. And pheonix, we're just derailing.


:'(


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> And pheonix, we're just derailing.



I don't know if you think I said that to you guys but those are just sayings I find funny, I don't mind derailing.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Lolol! Who did that? <3





mrredfox said:


> hahah burntfaceman for the win!!! its a shame david frith dosnt do it that much anymore >.>



^this. I stole it, but you already worked that one out.



Ren-Raku said:


> Not final...SnowFox>Me>You>Pac-Man>Burnt face man. And pheonix, we're just derailing.



Is that your "to-do" list? I only skimmed over the thread.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Is that your "to-do" list? I only skimmed over the thread.



haha lol, not hes just saying whos better >.>


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> haha lol, not hes just saying whos better >.>



Oh dear, either my sarcasm detector is broken or I'm about to turn red again.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Oh dear, either my sarcasm detector is broken or I'm about to turn red again.


nah its not sarcasm, you can usually tell with me if its sarcasm 

haha i just heard this on tomorrow never dies

"007, Your new telephone. Talk into here, listen through here; Oh so thats what ive been doing wrong all of these years"


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

I still say Pacman ftw.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Is that your "to-do" list? I only skimmed over the thread.



Oh believe me, you'd be the only one there if it was <3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh believe me, you'd be the only one there if it was <3



D'awww. If I was going to write a to-do list you'd be on there too.

1) Get haircut
2) Make bed
3) Do Ren
4) Make bed
5) Browse FA
....


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> D'awww. If I was going to write a to-do list you'd be on there too.
> 
> 1) Get haircut
> 2) Make bed
> ...


 
6) ...
7) PROFIT!!!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> D'awww. If I was going to write a to-do list you'd be on there too.
> 
> 1) Get haircut
> 2) Make bed
> ...



Awesome, sounds like a plan so let's stick to it! <3 *much hugs times infinity xxx*


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

so off topic it's making me lol.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Awesome, sounds like a plan so let's stick to it! <3 *much hugs times infinity xxx*



Ok, I'll make a note of it. *much hugs times infinity + 1*


----------



## scarei_crow (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone feel like getting back to what this thread is about?
anyway, "just as i thought! ...things..." - Shaun Micallef


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 10, 2008)

Anise: I wonder how long it'll take admins to notice what on earth we've done...

Ashyen: Well, I'll try to put this thing back on the rails...

"You say psychotic like it's a bad thing."

"Welcome to insanity. Now eat your cake and sit down."


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 10, 2008)

walk into a pharmasist:
"hey, do you have any rohipnol? i plan on getting laid tonight."


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Woot, it's a date! *does foxy dance around the room* :3 Now I owe you 1 more hug cause you've hugged me more *hug* But when you add a value to infinity it makes it a value less than infinity.


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 10, 2008)

"Thank you, Captain Obvious."

"Sweet Merciful Crap!"

"aw, ^ this."

"Shiny!"


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

*snorts and makes hand motion* You take the cake.

^ best saying ever.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

"It's only illegal if you get caught."


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> "It's only illegal if you get caught."



^ Forgot about this one.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

pheonix said:


> ^ Forgot about this one.



(By a cop) I smell bacon.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> (By a cop) I smell bacon.



Look out piggy, I got a fork. *evil smile*

Seen it happen and OMFG is it funny.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

"To the victor, the spoils!"


----------



## Talvi (Dec 11, 2008)

She's as mad as a box of frogs.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 11, 2008)

"Friends are like condoms. They're there for you when things get hard."


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> "Friends are like condoms. They're there for you when things get hard."


Ahahahah omfg i lold really really hard, this has to be sig'd.


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 11, 2008)

Shush, you Guilmon

I'm not saying it myself, though it's my favourite.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> Ahahahah omfg i lold really really hard, this has to be sig'd.



Pushing me out eh? At least something of mine's in your signature :3

"Veni, vidi, vici." - I came, I saw, I conquered." *slap* to anyone even thinking of only quoting "I came".

"Aux pax, aux bellum." - "Peace or war." This is my family's clan motto.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Pushing me out eh? At least something of mine's in your signature :3
> 
> "Veni, vidi, vici." - I came, I saw, I conquered." *slap* to anyone even thinking of only quoting "I came".
> 
> "Aux pax, aux bellum." - "Peace or war." This is my family's clan motto.


you know i have have things for more than a week before changing them 



edit: i just realised that didnt sound good.. >.>


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I came



Go on


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> Go on



*slap*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *slap*


Go on


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110912/quotes


----------



## Azure (Dec 11, 2008)

Get busy living, or get busy dying.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 11, 2008)

Normality should never be sought - Me and my friends, Capernwray '07


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 11, 2008)

Mopeds are like fat chicks, they're both fun to ride until your friends see you. :3


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

i made this one when i was bored , i still remember it XD

"Im angry...Why? , Cause my dog ate the last cookie!!"

it made me laugh the first time i thinked about it =P...and i got another one...this is from SC3 (Soul Calibur 3)

"It doesnt matter , i will live on...to live...that , its my redemption" (siegfriedÂ´s final phrase)

its really one of my favorites =P


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

"the worst thing about living in london is waiting around ages for a bus, then someone comes along and stabs you" - 8 out of 10 cats


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> "the worst thing about living in *argentina* is waiting around ages for a bus, then someone comes along and stabs you" - 8 out of 10 cats


the same situation happends here Xd...i just have to modify this and... done!!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Apologies for posting this, so I'm spoilering it because it's a racist one.



Spoiler



"Your appendix is like a black person. You've got no use for then, but they all cause you to have surgical operation somehow."


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

While arguing with someone, tell them they argue too much.

Either way you become correct. 
1. They dont say anything; meaning you are correct.
2. If they do say something (Example: "No I dont"); then your point then becomes valid.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> 2. If they do say something (Example: "No I dont"); then your point then becomes valid.



No it doesn't!</tongue out of cheek>


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> While arguing with someone, tell them they argue too much.
> 
> Either way you become correct.
> 1. They dont say anything; meaning you are correct.
> 2. If they do say something (Example: "No I dont"); then your point then becomes valid.


hahah win.

"there is a cat rolling a watermelon out of a lake, your argument is invalid" i would post the picture to back it up, but its a macro and also img tags are disabled D:


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

*dont think , act* Axel (from KH2) i just couldnt get this phrase outta my mind =P
"never give up , always go foward ...and no matter what , remember that , your friends are always with you " ...another one made by me =p...im starting to remember some of my old phrases =P...this one its very old...it was the first one that came out , when i was moving to another city... its been 12 years since i moved and i miss my friends but , somehow i can feel them by my side...as the true friends they were =)...what do u think?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Callum, link us.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Callum, link us.


sorry i couldent find it :\ i have too many images in my motivator folder and my my mind hurts from looking through each one


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

dkmasterwolf said:


> *dont think , act* Axel (from KH2)


"Dont think, shoot!" Solid Snake (Metal gear solid)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> sorry i couldent find it :\ i have too many images in my motivator folder and my my mind hurts from looking through each one



Translation: "I save too much pr0ns on my computer."


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Translation: "I save too much pr0ns on my computer."


that and i also have 1514 motivational pics in my b folder (yes i have a b folder e.e tis where i save all mah funny images)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> that and i also have 1514 motivational pics in my b folder (yes i have a b folder e.e tis where i save all mah funny images)



Motivational pics for your penis that is.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Motivational pics for your penis that is.


yes.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

<<--- Got reminded of cock pushups


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 11, 2008)

"Shut the fuck up."


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> <<--- Got reminded of cock pushups



see 



Midi Bear said:


> "Shut the fuck up."


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

*pawslaps Callum*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

"Power without justice is incompetent, Justice without power is incompetent."


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 11, 2008)

"If crap flies your way, do a barrel roll!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello new fox :3

"If life gives you lemons, throw them back and say 'Make your own Goddamn lemonade!'


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

a-another fox? WOO party!

err a good quote - 

"theres 2 things i hate in this world, one being people who are intollerent of other peoples cultures, and the dutch" - austin powers goldmember


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> "theres 2 things i hate in this world, one being people who are intollerent of other peoples cultures, and the dutch" - austin powers goldmember



Wrong! Austin didn't say it, his father did.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello there! 

"If somebody looks at you with the wrong tone of voice, put your foot down with a firm hand."


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Wrong! Austin didn't say it, his father did.


i know, i was stating the film name >.> lol


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> i know, i was stating the film name >.> lol



*muzzlepaw*


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 11, 2008)

"Son... there's three kinds of people in this world. Those who understand math... and those who don't."


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ashyen said:


> "Son... there's three kinds of people in this world. Those who understand math... and those who don't."



"theres 10 types of people who understand binary, ones that do and ones that done"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> "theres 10 types of people who understand binary, ones that do and ones that done"



I said that on here before...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I said that on here before...


nao you


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes me? You don't want me to set Nylak on you do you?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes me? You don't want me to set Nylak on you do you?


 NOT THE CLAMPS!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Ohh yes...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Ohh yes...


for me theres nothing to clamp it on to... thanks ren, thanks alot.


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 11, 2008)

Sex: man's REAL best friend.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ashyen said:


> Sex: man's REAL best friend.


my real best friend is my dog, so HA (also my left hand <3)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> my real best friend is my dog, so HA (also my left hand <3)



You're a left hook? I'm ambidextrous myself, but prefer it with the right.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> You're a left hook? I'm ambidextrous myself, but prefer it with the right.


born a bred ad leftie ^_^ in medeval times i would have been executed O.O


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> born a bred ad leftie ^_^ in medeval times i would have been executed O.O



I'm mostly a lefty too!, but I can't use scissors with my left hand


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Lol, don't get me wrong, I'm a sinister as well, but for certain things I'm dexter.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I'm mostly a lefty too!, but I can't use scissors with my left hand



Same! And my throwing arm is my right, but for writing, eating, drawing etc, I use left.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

i write and my strongest hand is my left, i use the mouse on my pc with my right hand i play right handed guitar, i play drums right hand hihat etc etc its weird.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Callum...Even more like me. In almost every way you mentioned there.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Callum...Even more like me. In almost every way you mentioned there.


:O, the truth is, ive been meaning to say this to you for a long time, but haddent plucked up the courrage to do so, but, i am your real father.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

1) My name's not Luke Skywalker
2) You're 2 years younger than me
3) I'm NOT Luke Skywalker!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> 1) My name's not Luke Skywalker
> 2) You're 2 years younger than me
> 3) I'm NOT Luke Skywalker!


but the thing is, i am. and you are. and also he is.


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> 1) My name's not Luke Skywalker
> 2) You're 2 years younger than me
> 3) I'm NOT Luke Skywalker!


 

Anise: Haven't you ever heard of time travel? *rolls eyes*

Ashyen: What Mr. Red needs is a deep sounding mechanical voice...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ashyen said:


> Anise: Haven't you ever heard of time travel? *rolls eyes*
> 
> Ashyen: What Mr. Red needs is a deep sounding mechanical voice...


well i fail already cause i have a stupid high voice that makes me sound 10 D<


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 11, 2008)

See that would be the ultimate villian. 

Looking like you could flick a person to death with one finger and yet having a high voice.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 11, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> See that would be the ultimate villian.
> 
> Looking like you could flick a person to death with one finger and yet having a high voice.


 
Add a silly walk to that mixture.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

"My other penis is a vagina."


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Lol, my voice is rather low pitched, but I can sing from an E flat 2 octaves below middle c, right up to an E flat 1 octave above middle c. Yes, I do have fun singing the alto, tenor AND bass parts at my choir. But not at the same time.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> "My other penis is a vagina."


What does that make your anus?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

His anus is yours to decide to do with what you want.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> His anus is yours to decide to do with what you want.


You are very insulting.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 11, 2008)

"Why make war when you can make sandwiches?"


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Milo Foxbrush said:


> "Why make war when you can make sandwiches?"


The go hand in hand. "FOOD FIGHT!"


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The go hand in hand. "FOOD FIGHT!"


 
If I was involved in a food fight at a wedding reception, I'd make a run for the wedding cake.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> His anus is yours to decide to do with what you want.



JUST LIEK WHAT YOUR MOM SAID TO ME ABOUT YOU. 


Silibus said:


> What does that make your anus?



AWESOME.


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 11, 2008)

Anise: "THE CAKE IS A LIE."


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

If at first you don't succeed.....ya should have cheated.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

Parents, you should be happy that these are just video games that kids play, because if it was real, there wouldn't be a reset button.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 11, 2008)

Programmer: An organism which converts caffeine into code.


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 11, 2008)

"Stand back! I'm attempting science!'


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 11, 2008)

Attention: Driver carries less than $20 in ammunition.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

Math sucks.

So true!


----------



## Jack (Dec 11, 2008)

my favorite saying.

a moment last's an eternity and an eternity lasts but a few fleeting moments. the time we have wasted here was innevitable.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't drink water.  Fish have sex in it.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 11, 2008)

"Always fight fire with fire. Unless you're a fireman."


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Milo Foxbrush said:


> If I was involved in a food fight at a wedding reception, I'd make a run for the wedding cake.


I'd go for the wine bottle. 


xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> AWESOME.


What about it makes it awesome?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What about it makes it awesome?



It dispenses candy for them fucking annoying kids.

EAT SHIT.

etc.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> It dispenses candy for them fucking annoying kids.
> 
> EAT SHIT.
> 
> etc.


Aww you're so giving. Kids my cling to your butt 24/7.

"Its not rape, its surprise sex"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You are very insulting.



Whut?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Whut?


She is a she, not a he.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh. Same difference, surely?


----------



## Dayken (Dec 12, 2008)

"It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt." - Mark Twain


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Old age is the one thing nobody looks forward to being cured of.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 12, 2008)

you should take all the kings and their cabinets and      their generals, put them in the center dressed in their underpants and let      'em fight it out with clubs. The best country wins.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking at your user title has just reminded me. Can you remind me to procrastinate later?


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 12, 2008)

I _am_ <insert task> right now... in the future.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 12, 2008)

Pow right in the kisser!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Family Guy ftw.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 12, 2008)

To mistrust science and deny the validity of the scientific method is to resign your job as a human. You'd better go look for work as a plant or wild animal.


P. J. O'Rourke


----------



## kashaki (Dec 12, 2008)

"You can get far in life with a smile. You can get further with a smile and a gun."
-Al Capone


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 12, 2008)

"Life is like a bowl of All Bran. It can be really good for you, but it can also give you the shits."


----------



## Azure (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Hello new fox :3
> 
> "If life gives you lemons, throw them back and say 'Make your own Goddamn lemonade!'


"If life gives you lemons, you squeeze it in it's eyes, and jerk off on it's face for good measure."  Mines better...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

But I like lemonade.


----------



## Azure (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> But I like lemonade.


I'll bet you like facials as well


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

*muzzlepaw* Shush you...You with the lower post count than me... :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *muzzlepaw* Shush you...You with the lower post count than me... :3



postcount whore? :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

What else? *pawslaps Callum*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> What else? *pawslaps Callum*


pawslap whore


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

*bitchslaps Callum* :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *bitchslaps Callum* :3


a new one eh? *pulls rens hair*


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 12, 2008)

You hurt the ones you love.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Milo Foxbrush said:


> You hurt the ones you love.


 

Lies. I don't love Callum </3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 12, 2008)

Milo Foxbrush said:


> You hurt the ones you love.


shit hes on to me  *runs*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Bad trend...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

"I dont give a flying fuck"
"whats that, a new type of bird furries made up"


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

"You will never get something if you dont risk your life" ... its better if i say it in spanish =P (another old one XD)


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 12, 2008)

"If you're dressed as a chicken and you catch Colonel Sanders grinning at you, RUN!"


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome quote from Mark Twain (late 19th century, but still SO true today):

_*"A banker is a fellow who lends you his umbrella when the sun is shining and wants it back the minute it begins to rain*_*"*


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Milo Foxbrush said:


> "If you're dressed as a chicken and you catch Colonel Sanders grinning at you, RUN!"


LOL XD hahahahahahaha , i cant , i cant- hahaha xD (lauhs for a good while , then takes a deep breath)


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 12, 2008)

werewolves are actually girls on their period. Once a month they become evil, give them silver and they leave you alone, the "howl" is them screaming at you, and best of all, they are hairy.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> werewolves are actually girls on their period. Once a month they become evil, give them silver and they leave you alone, the "howl" is them screaming at you, and best of all, they are hairy.



OMGLOOK@MEI'MYELLINGATYOU.


----------



## aimieamy (Dec 12, 2008)

It's hard to say which saying is my favorite because I have many fond sayings. Maybe "You are unique and If you try your best ,you will get what you want ." is my choice.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 12, 2008)

LOLPENIS.

My favorite.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

"What's up uncle Phil?"


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 13, 2008)

that was a valuable post


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

You never seen the fresh prince of bel air?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2008)

"Bite my shiny metal ass!"

-Bender


----------



## Qoph (Dec 13, 2008)

Goths - avoiding being normal by being stereotypically different.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi new guy :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you really think that's a good idea? Of course why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Ax Vorinskathe (Dec 14, 2008)

It's not really a saying, but it's something a friend and I came up with last night while in a horribly wonderful stupor.

"Semicolon, Sonmbitch."

It's supposed to be like a way to enunciate a sentence or thought with great feeling, e.g.:
"I just won the lottery!! SEMICOLON, Sonmbitch."

Usually works best for not-so-wonderfully-surprising situations.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Your logic defies gravity.


----------



## Sernion (Dec 14, 2008)

Boo says, "What?"


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

"do you want to fuck off and die?"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

No thanks Callum :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> No thanks Callum :3


for?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Look at the post above that one *pawslap*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

its one of my favorite sayings, i wasint directing it at anyone :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Of course you weren't


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Of course you weren't


im sorry, do you want to fuck off and die?



no not really <3


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

You know what they say, all toasters toast YOUR FACE.


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 14, 2008)

I suffer from Chronic Apathy. I thought about going to a doctor, but i don't really care.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

"Abort, retry, FAIL?"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

"Your couch...Fuck it."


----------



## Doug (Dec 14, 2008)

Not really a saying, but a quote that created the "Walks to beat of a different drum" saying.

"If a man does not keep pace with hiscompanions, perhaps it is because he hears a different drummer. Lethim step to the music which he hears, however measured or far away."
- Walden, by Henry David Thoreau​


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Odd one that. Sounds French.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

"life doesnt always have a good ending... but a bad one" ...thats something that came to my mind today , since im a little sad. *trying to smile*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

dkmasterwolf said:


> "life doesnt always have a good ending... but a bad one" ...thats something that came to my mind today , since im a little sad. *trying to smile*


heh this is funny because its tru- wait.


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

Bilbo Baggins said it best: "I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 14, 2008)

in b4 rilvor


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 14, 2008)

'"Mah Boiiii, this peace is what all true warriors strive for"


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 14, 2008)

^_^


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> heh this is funny because its tru- wait.


what?...cÂ´mon , spit it out , i know you want to say it , say whatever you want...i just dont feel too good today *a tear comes from my eye* , i dont care what people says about me , i know ill be alÃ±one for the rest of my life...thats why i thought about that phrase today...and sadly its the truth of the world...


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 14, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> in b4 rilvor



 FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


I hate you >:C


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> in b4 rilvor



He's on to you, Rilvor. XD


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 14, 2008)

Clafier said:


> He's on to you, Rilvor. XD



I noticed love XD


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

dkmasterwolf said:


> what?...cÂ´mon , spit it out , i know you want to say it , say whatever you want...i just dont feel too good today *a tear comes from my eye* , i dont care what people says about me , i know ill be alÃ±one for the rest of my life...thats why i thought about that phrase today...and sadly its the truth of the world...


no i ment when i said "its funny" then i thought, wait, this quote isnt a laughing matter ><


*pets dkmasterworld*


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> no i ment when i said "its funny" then i thought, wait, this quote isnt a laughing matter ><


...im sorry , i didnt mean to... *even more sad* ,im sorry.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

dkmasterwolf said:


> ...im sorry , i didnt mean to... *even more sad* ,im sorry.


lol dont worry ><


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 14, 2008)

dkmasterwolf said:


> what?...cÂ´mon , spit it out , i know you want to say it , say whatever you want...i just dont feel too good today *a tear comes from my eye* , i dont care what people says about me , i know ill be alÃ±one for the rest of my life...thats why i thought about that phrase today...and sadly its the truth of the world...



dude incest is wrong anyway, it's for the best


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> dude incest is wrong anyway, it's for the best


 Wincest?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> dude incest is wrong anyway, it's for the best


Incest! A game the whole family can play!


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> dude incest is wrong anyway, it's for the best


..........


----------



## Tansei Kitsune (Dec 14, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> dude incest is wrong anyway, it's for the best



I laugh.


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

Tansei Kitsune said:


> I laugh.



And I shall laugh with you.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 14, 2008)

from an old guy i used to know he was a crack shot 


me "did you shoot it on the wing 
 quote >  him " no tha eye dammit tha eye


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

To add to my most recent post on this thread:

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s181/bfricke_photo/Fuck_Your_Couch.jpg


----------



## Qoph (Dec 14, 2008)

> Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
> That struts and frets his hour upon the stage,
> And then is heard no more. It is a tale
> Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
> Signifying nothing.


 - MacBeth


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

"you never know when somebody will stab your back" ... i made this one after a friend of mine betrayed me a long time ago...i was so angry back then =P


----------



## Farquar (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd have to say...
"That's what she said,"
"Oh Geez" (said in a high-pitch southern drawl)
"Wilson?"
"Take care of YOUR band, children." (HA... ha ha. Inside joke!)
"What's a Furry?" (<-Idiots who don't know... >< Several of my friends ask me this, quite, quite often. ><)


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

"See the life you have taken,and do not be the same,your just a nother animale,killing is the same..."   -PFC.Blantz

"A green stalker walks these lands,30 ox six in a masters hands,one solid perfect round,kills his target without a sound," -Sniper Instructor SSgt.Jones

"A infantryman may beable to kick in a door..But a Engineer can blow the whole 1900 x 1200 2 story house in with just 10 lbs of C4" -SgT Vermintin

"You can talk smack all you want.but remember wene your wounded im the one who will keep you breathing,treat your medic nice" -PFC.Blantz

"its takes 1 to kill a thousand..but it takes nothing to kill that 1.." -Sgt.May

"YOU! PUT THE KID DOWN AND STEP AWAY FROM THE SANDBOX!" -PFC.Elrod

i dont have a fav.. but all these kick ass imo


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 14, 2008)

"You're time here on earth is much like your 15 minutes of fame down here, short lived and both are merely dreams"

"With a hundred ways to try a dozen things, why not just try them all?"


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 14, 2008)

"Curiosity Whipped the Wolf" 

I made that up but I use it a lot.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 14, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> Incest! A game the whole family can play!




HAHAHAH I will have to remember that =P

but... no... I would never do that.... *goes to puke at the thought*


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> "Curiosity Whipped the Wolf"
> 
> I made that up but I use it a lot.



 kinda scary.. my nickname is wolfie and my gf spanks me wene i do something i shouldnt .. <--is a subby XD


----------



## KatKry (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's another one from one of my fav cartoons.

"WILMA!"

Also, I never thought this Would be all that popular XD


----------

